# Guffey Barrel Saddle



## BarrelRacer95 (Jan 9, 2012)

I just got a Guffey Barrel Saddle. And it says it was made in the USA. it is new. I paid $525 for it. I didnt know if i paid to much for it or if it was worth my money?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I've personally never had one, but some of my friends have and I've heard nothing but positive reviews from them.


----------

